# المصمم سليمان الكيلاني



## رمروم 2012 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني خبرة اكثر من عشر سنوات في مجال كوش الافراح وتعهد *​ 
*الحفلات مستوى عمله **VIP** كوش افراح 2012 وتجهيز الحفلات من الالف الى الياء 2012 *​ 
*للتواصل مع المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني جوال / 0551196620 الايميل / *​ 
*[email protected]** الفيس بوك / المصمم سليمان الكيلاني ولمزيد من المعلومات *​ 
*من **google** ابحث *​ 

*عن المصمم سليمان الكيلاني*​ 

*صور كوش افراح 2012 للمصمم سليمان الكيلاني*​ 


*[**URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]




[/url**]*​ 
*[**URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url**]*
*[**URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url**]*
*[**URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url**]*
*[**URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url**]*


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني*

ماشاءالله تبارك الله ....
بالتوفيق ان شاءالله ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني*

شي راائع ..بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## رمروم 2012 (6 يونيو 2012)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني*

لتواصل أو الاستفسار المباشر مع المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني

جوال رقم : (( 0551196620 )) 

الإيميل : [email protected]

الفيس بوك : المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 

ولمزيد من المعلومات من google ابحث عن المصمم سليمان الكيلاني

ولكم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير

المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني 
2012 م


----------

